# Mahindra xl26. Starting issue



## Eugene Simons (Feb 15, 2018)

went to start and it turned over half way and died. Checked all fuses and battery Tried again same thing. Now no glow plug and makes a whining sound when key is on. “Fuel pump ?” Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Eugene Simons (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Eugene Simons (Feb 15, 2018)

What


----------



## Eugene Simons (Feb 15, 2018)

Help


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

This a Mahindra Max 26XL?

Remove the battery clamps and clean the battery terminals and inside the clamps.


----------



## Eugene Simons (Feb 15, 2018)

Did. Will do again. Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the battery connections are clean, check the battery ground cable for rust at the motor end.

If still no luck, turn on the headlights and attempt to start. If the headlights dim to nothing as you attempt to start you will need to load test the battery.

If the headlights stay bright and nothing happens with the starter, check the Energize To Run (ETR) solenoid fuse, and the seat safety switch.


----------

